# Spider and the Bee



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was picking my bunnies some grass and almost grabbed this. The photobucket should fix them soon.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmmm! Looks like a tasty lunch! Lol... glad you didn't grab it! Nice shots, love the photo skills you got there Aimee!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. Thanks! I always blame the nice shots on my camera.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That has got to be the prettiest spider..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Blame it on the camera! I like that.. I'm gonna have to borrow that, lol! That is, if it's ok with you, of course!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty creepy. lol. 

Feel free to borrow any time!lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that is totally creepy and very cool at the same time. I agree very great shots


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow cool shot, what type of camera do you have?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's about 3 years old. It's a Cannon Powershot S2IS. It has a super macro mode where you can get your lens less than an inch from something and still take a clear pic. As long as there is light anyway.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow those are amazing! I had to do a double take at first to see the spider! I have never seen a yellow spider before.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats really cool looking, great photos!!!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah at first I thought the bee was stuck to the flower. Then I realized that shouldn't happen. lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Took me a second to see the spider... Glad you didnt grab it that would have made my hair stand on end. lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, thats the prettiest spider i have ever seen.
looks like the spider won!


----------

